# Hello from South Wales!



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Just found this forum (a link was in a post on motohomefun).

We are Bob & Liz from South Wales.    Recently purchased our first M/H after wanting one for years.

Having a bad tempered rescue dog we have been unable to go on hols, so thought M/H idea woudl suit.   
We also only want to wildcamp, not really being fans of campsites & the hassle it would bring with the dog!

So to find an actually Wildcamping forum is brilliant.
I am looking for some weekend parking spots within about 2 hours drive of South Wales, so will be searching the forum.

A big hello & A huge Happy New Year...from Bob & Liz.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 31, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys
mad bunch on here
but they can usually come up with answers.

weez
Tony


----------



## otis the staffy (Dec 31, 2009)

*hello from south wales*

Hi Bob and Liz welcome we are new members also who travel U.K and Europe with our staffy.We have just arrived back from wilding in North Wales and prior to that at Burnham and Weston Super Mare all sites on wildcmping in the U.K good luck and enjoy and by the way ignore some remarks which seem a bit snappy as we have learnt they are all mean well


----------



## frostybow (Dec 31, 2009)

hi bob and liz welcome to the site best of luck


----------



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

otis the staffy said:


> Hi Bob and Liz welcome we are new members also who travel U.K and Europe with our staffy.We have just arrived back from wilding in North Wales and prior to that at Burnham and Weston Super Mare all sites on wildcmping in the U.K good luck and enjoy and by the way ignore some remarks which seem a bit snappy as we have learnt they are all mean well




Hiya, thanks for that.   I'm a sensitive soul so thanks for the advice.

Thanks to all for the welcome.   We are looking forward to our first weekend away.     
Does anyone organise mini meets wildcamping?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 31, 2009)

*wild meets*

these meets are usually a casual get together  of like minded Wildys
they are not Organised in the normal way.
You can set one up yourself easily
suggest a spot for a meet  and see if anyone is interested
something close to home is usually best to begin with.
If you can make it to the borders one you are very welcome

ps check your PMs

weez
Tony


----------



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Tony....got it.  Sadly, too far for us after work on a sat morning.
Appreciate your help


----------



## Slipper one Slowly (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi 
Bob and Liz welcome to this totaly mad site.
Try the portsmounts arms not to far and Dee & Duncan are great host.
Use of Pub Good food and free nights parking.
Not to far from your home base.
For a first time out.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 31, 2009)

busydaffodil said:


> .
> I am looking for some weekend parking spots within about 2 hours drive of South Wales, so will be searching the forum.
> 
> A big hello & A huge Happy New Year...from Bob & Liz.


 
Try up round Bala guy's


----------



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

Hubby Loves Bala....always raves about it when on a motorbike day out.


----------



## rach-chavette (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Bob and Lizzy fancy seeing you on here  How you keeping? I must pop over to see your new motorhome in the flesh  xxxx


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 1, 2010)

Hiya Rach,
Yes, anytime......you are more than welcome!


----------



## mark e (Jan 1, 2010)

Shwm ai from The Rhondda


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 1, 2010)

hiya!!!!! you'll enjoy this site lol 

(tip......ask a question about law and you am sure to start an argument !!!!!)

better than watchin' a comedy on tv on here!!!

but you will find sites and friendly helpful peeps on here


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 1, 2010)

ps 2hrs away try wiltshire at silbury hill and the ridgeway great places to wild, usually travellers about who if you approach em nicely will help you sort out places to get water etc and if you real lucky have a singsong too i lived ther for bout 3months gr8 place for dogs too mine loved it all the freedom.i went to scotland week b4 xmas and the lleyn peninsula last week to chill both have loads of places to wildcamp.


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Mark - a fellow wlesh person  *Waves*

n8rbos - thanks for that info.  Very much appreciated.   I like the "law" comment.   What about politics?   I love political discussions (or anti-party discussions to be more precise!)


----------



## ajs (Jan 2, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Hubby Loves Bala....always raves about it when on a motorbike day out.


 

as a frequent visitor to bala..on my bike...
i can only conclude that your fella is a very astute fella 

1 of the nicest places to ride/drive to, park up at, 
stay over in and use as a base for further expedition

as you have no doubt gathered...i like the place too

regards
aj


oh... and welcome to the site lizydaftasbill


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Aj,
Yep, my OH would agree.  He loves Bala and the motorbikes days there.

Anything with an engine in is his passion.   He has an oldish motorbike (Fireblade) and has been building this 16v 2.0ltr mini clubman for years!  Its been that long that its becoming a joke now.    He had almost finished the first shell ready for rebuild and it was stolen from the drive in our previous home (one of the reasons we moved) - we had only left it there while popping to the shops and in a short space of time, some thieving **** stole it.  It was just a shell, no wheels, etc.   It would have had to been lifted.
So, another shell was purchased and months of work done all over again.
Still, he says he's almost finished now.
We intend to do many of the mini & rally shows this year so it will be dragged along by our M/H.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome Bob and Liz, you just missed a cracker of a meet at Carrog, Betws y coed, and Millers Dale in Derbyshire for Christmas and New Year.
More will follow so keep looking in.

Happy Camping
Bill and Angie.


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 2, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Hi Mark - a fellow wlesh person  *Waves*
> 
> n8rbos - thanks for that info.  Very much appreciated.   I like the "law" comment.   What about politics?   I love political discussions (or anti-party discussions to be more precise!)



lol! yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just start a debate bout anything !!!!!!!someone will argue lol


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jan 2, 2010)

*Minis*



busydaffodil said:


> Hi Aj,
> Yep, my OH would agree. He loves Bala and the motorbikes days there.
> 
> Anything with an engine in is his passion. He has an oldish motorbike (Fireblade) and has been building this 16v 2.0ltr mini clubman for years! Its been that long that its becoming a joke now. He had almost finished the first shell ready for rebuild and it was stolen from the drive in our previous home (one of the reasons we moved) - we had only left it there while popping to the shops and in a short space of time, some thieving **** stole it. It was just a shell, no wheels, etc. It would have had to been lifted.
> ...


 
Here's our wee mini busydaffodil


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

wey  hey!   
Thats fab!
My OH will be very pleased to see a fellow M/H & Mini enthusiast.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol! yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just start a debate bout anything !!!!!!!someone will argue lol



Argue? never, they just comment a lot

Happy Camping


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol! yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just start a debate bout anything !!!!!!!someone will argue lol


Oh no they won't
ZZ


----------



## tony (Jan 3, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just found this forum (a link was in a post on motohomefun).
> 
> We are Bob & Liz from South Wales.    Recently purchased our first M/H after wanting one for years.
> ...



hi bob & liz. we had a dog who came everywhere with us even to scotland & the orkneys alas she passed away this year gone, it wont be the same going to scotland this year without her. a m home is great when travelling with a dog no worries when looking for accomodation.
good luck with your travels.
tony


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Thanks for the welcome.  Very sad to hear of your "friend" passing away.  I do know how you feel so big hugs to you.  
We had our last dog for 15 years and I had to take him to put him out of his severe misery.  It was a terrible job and I could see the gratitude in his eyes.    I vowed to never have another dog.   6 months down the line we just pop into the RSPCA and see a lookalike of "Sooty" who was on death row.  Severe issues with people, terrified of them, which manifests itself in agression.    
Having no kids, we were the only lifeline "max" had so we could not leave.
7 years down the line he is truly a part of our family.  We do not allow him off the lease, never put him in situations that could be wrong, and have been very careful.  
He dominates our lives, been the reason we've not had a holiday in 7 yrs and is the reason we've bought a M/H.   He cannot be kennelled because of his attitude to strangers, neither would we put him through that stress.   But, for all that, he is our baby & we love him to bits.

Once again, thanks for the response.  We look forward to meeting all you folks soon!
Liz & Bob   (Liz being the poster here)


----------



## rach-chavette (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey huni .. you should try Exmouth .. thats only 2 hours away and its bloody gorgeous place to wildcamp.. plenty to do and great for walking the dog 

Take a looky at our pics 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/6707-exmouth-beach-camping.html


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Is that the place you can park on the seafront?     Someone told me in work and by the time I got home, I forgot the name!


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow...thats a great place.    Pics are fab Rach.   We are looking for somewhere for the weekend of 30th/31st for Bobbos birthday.
I think Exmouth is the place.    
Thanks  xxx

Bob said he loves the white wheels on your van!


----------



## rach-chavette (Jan 3, 2010)

busydaffodil said:


> Wow...thats a great place.    Pics are fab Rach.   We are looking for somewhere for the weekend of 30th/31st for Bobbos birthday.
> I think Exmouth is the place.
> Thanks  xxx
> 
> Bob said he loves the white wheels on your van!



Yeah you can either park free on the beach front or pay on the pier £6 a night , Theres a few pubs and a takeaway near too 
 Its brill down there we will be spending most weekends this summer your more than welcome to join us 
Oh and the white walls lol we lost one on the way to Exmouth on that journey lmao If you go down get lots of pics


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

we'll be there often I suspect.  Its pretty near, free & near the beach!
thanks Rach...do appreciate it.
I'll bring the rolls for the BBQ!


----------



## rach-chavette (Jan 3, 2010)

Take a looky at this too hun 
The Exmouth Seafront Beach Webcam - Live Streaming Interactive Webcam

Also Barry Knap is free to camp.. After 8pm you cant get into the carpark but you can get out .. it stops all the locals boy racers from hanging around.. We have been down a few times .. BBQ on beach and a lovely park for walks etc.. 

See if you recognise anyone in the pics 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/glamorgan-morgannwg/6716-barry-knap.html

Brecon is also a great place to camp but you can only stay in carparks for 1 night and move on.. But its right in the centre so a great base 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/brecknockshire-sir-frycheiniog/7687-brecon-overnight-stay.html


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Rach.
Recognised a few faces.

They are brill links & places.
All added to my favs for more indepth looking.


----------



## john brunnock (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello welcome to the site, Rach is my daughter and we visit Exmouth allot , Great place loads to do


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi john,
We'll be seeing you at Exmouth sometime this year then.
We're really looking forward to getting out & about.
Bought a TV, now need a Generator.   It'll have to wait till payday though!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi and a big welcome to you - info for the asking - or just blether away at no extra charge (free)

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## barnybg (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Busydaffodil,where in S.Wales are you ?I'm from the Pontypridd area,but have made a base in Bulgaria to travel from in our old Talbot Elddis Autoquest.


----------

